# Freezing meat that is already cooked



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I killed a little yearling yesterday. It was all that showed up and I wasn't going to shoot, but the landowner wants everything gone. It probably weighed 30# once I dressed it so I was thinking about boiling all of the meat off of the bones and put it in freezer bags along with some of the broth and freezing it. Use it in soups and stews.  Would that work?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Why not freeze it raw? Also the broth has a very short shelf life even in the freezer.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah cube it or steak it up and cyro-vac if you can. Leaves you more options.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I just thought boiling the meat off of the bone would be quicker than deboning it. I might just make a pot of vegetable soup with it and give some to my daughter, my Mom and Dad and a friend or 2. Should make a big pot full.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Never done it but wouldn't deer meat boiled long enough to fall of the bone be like shoe leather?


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

it would be harder and longer to boil it until it falls off the bones and then cool it down to bag and freeze it only to taste like $hit.
de boning is very easy on Deer , watch some youtube and vacuum seal if it is only a 30 Lb Bambi which is so tender already

hide your eyes children


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

If that is the route you want to go, can it.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bone it and pressure can it.*

It will be super tender and can be used for lots of recipes. I am sure you can find canning instructions for venison on *"MOTHER EARTH NEWS."
* 
We can chickens, rabbits, beef, Amber Jacks, YF Tuna and sometimes Cobia. Actually, I ate so much Cobia growing up that I never keep them unless somebody on the boat wants them. Long time ago we canned most of a 300# Blue Marlin. As I recall, it was fine. 

We've canned Kingfish, Spanish Mackerel, Mullet and even Suckers.

I've eaten fish pattties made with canned Ladyfish.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Canning deer meat is best if done with cold pack method. And we only use pure red meat. Boiling with bones and all the white tissue will leave a strong game taste in the meat.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't think I'd boil it off the bone... Debone it and vacuum seal it. Then if you like make a bone broth with veggies and such and freeze it too. Lots of healthy goodness in a bone broth. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

captken said:


> I've eaten fish pattties made with canned Ladyfish.


How'd you get all the tiny bones out?




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tiny bones dissolve during the process, at least mullet bones do.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think I'm gonna pass on canned ladyfish!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

billyb said:


> I killed a little yearling yesterday. It was all that showed up and I wasn't going to shoot, but the landowner wants everything gone. It probably weighed 30# once I dressed it so I was thinking about boiling all of the meat off of the bones and put it in freezer bags along with some of the broth and freezing it. Use it in soups and stews. Would that work?


I'd debone that babys back hams and throw the meat on ice for a few days while draining the water daily. You boil it now and it's gonna be a bloody gumbo. And I mean bloody in not a good way. And then I'd forget about boiling it and either grill, bake or fry!


----------

